# Dr. Martens - 20% Off



## Lex Foutish (22 May 2009)

Called into McCarthy's in the Coal Quay in Cork today and they have 20% off all Docs in the shop. Boots now €79.99, as far as I recall.


----------



## extopia (22 May 2009)

Ah, Doc Martens, the shoe of the 80s.


----------



## Chocks away (22 May 2009)

extopia said:


> Ah, Doc Martens, the shoe of the 80s.


Young man  I've got a photo from 1969 or 1970 of three of us girls wearing DMs at Tanglewood, Ma. Janis Joplin and Kosmic Blues were electrifying the crowd. Our DMs had painted flowers and even today look lovely. When giving my teenage daughter advice in the 80s I used produce the snap to prove that I too was young once.


----------



## hizzy (22 May 2009)

ye have brought me back to my teenage years, I used to wear fake doc martens......yep, there was such a thing, the thread used for the stitching wasn't yellow


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 May 2009)

£15-£64.99 from Amazon.

Not exactly punk rock, I'll grant you.


----------

